# What wireless headphones ?



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Any recommendations for some good quality headphones for running that will actually stay in and provide good LOUD sound and can take me sweating all over them.

I have some cheap ones that do a job but battery doesn't last very long so decent battery life is a must 

Ones that stick out initially are the beats power beats 3 and the bose soundsport wireless


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Just this minute watched a Supershoppers where they tested Beats, Jabra and Skullcandy. Beats won, just about, but were £225 against the Jabra at £65, which one of the testers preferred.
These were over ear but they said that for best sound quality stick with wired.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Which Jabra headphones were they can you remember?

At the moment i am 100% on the fact i want wireless as they are just better for running imo and looking at the Bose Sound Sport, Beats Powerbeats3 and the Jaybird freedom i think. Deffo do not want any over the ear type as they will be a bit big and bulky


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ive just got some by a company called bluedio. I went for the victory plus, but there is a ufo plus which is even louder. They have 12 drivers in, 6 per ear. 50mm for the lows, 30mm for the mids and 3 20mm's for the highs. Ive never had something go so loud, and remain so clear. They are wireless and can be wired on either ear, and come with optical cables also. It an amazing package for the money


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Ive just got some by a company called bluedio. I went for the victory plus, but there is a ufo plus which is even louder. They have 12 drivers in, 6 per ear. 50mm for the lows, 30mm for the mids and 3 20mm's for the highs. Ive never had something go so loud, and remain so clear. They are wireless and can be wired on either ear, and come with optical cables also. It an amazing package for the money


Will look into that Matt, need something for running that is gonna stay in and also can be cranked if needed


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

danwel said:


> Will look into that Matt, need something for running that is gonna stay in and also can be cranked if needed


These are over ear, not in ear. I use a pair of iem's from RHA for "activity", some t20's. But these wireless over ears get used way more now


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The bluedio's






The RHA's






Just so you can see the packaging etc


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Matt, because i want them for running i don't want over ear i think i want some in ear canal type ones.

How did you find the T20i's


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

danwel said:


> Matt, because i want them for running i don't want over ear i think i want some in ear canal type ones.
> 
> How did you find the T20i's


Love em. I prefer the iem style. The swappable tips and wide selection of ear buds is great. They are quite loud too. 
Plus made in scotland

Its been a little while since i tried wireless in ears, they were a perpetual let down. But, like the on ears, i think they will have come a long way so i will no doubt revisit myself too


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I've got a set of Jaybird Bluebuds X (originals) and they are perfect for all sporting activities

The X2s and the newly released X3s are incremental upgrades respectively and get amazing reviews, so my vote would be for a set of X3s

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh and I can get a comfortable 6 hours out of mine too

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## r18jsh (Nov 15, 2014)

Have a look at the range from https://aftershokz.co.uk/

I bought for walking the dog etc, I like them as you can still hear traffic and surrounding noise. Decent length of time on a charge as well.

I purchased the wired ones but they do wireless also.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

r18jsh said:


> Have a look at the range from https://aftershokz.co.uk/
> 
> I bought for walking the dog etc, I like them as you can still hear traffic and surrounding noise. Decent length of time on a charge as well.
> 
> I purchased the wired ones but they do wireless also.


Hmmm just had a look at the wireless ones and they deliver music through check bones leaving ears open for ambient noise apparently. Not sure i like the sounds of that i want something to drowned out the noise outside especially in the gym when others are pumping out music from he stereo / tv and also grunting when heavy lifting lol


----------



## r18jsh (Nov 15, 2014)

danwel said:


> Hmmm just had a look at the wireless ones and they deliver music through check bones leaving ears open for ambient noise apparently. Not sure i like the sounds of that i want something to drowned out the noise outside especially in the gym when others are pumping out music from he stereo / tv and also grunting when heavy lifting lol


Good point mate, didn't think about the other noises in the gym etc that you would hear! I am just use to using them outside.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I've had the Bose Soundsports for the last three months. I use them at least five times a week both in the gym and out running. I've never been able to use in ear headphones before for training but the Bose have been fantastic. A realistic ten hours per charge and the sound quality is great. The wireless range is good, I can leave my phone in my jacket pocket and get a good signal anywhere in the gym. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them for training.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Same here have the Bose Soundsports and are superb, don't fall out, excellent sound in volume and quality and take the sweat no problem.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheers for the feedback guys, sounds like I'm on the right track with my choices. My sister is after a pair too and she's favouring the bose largely because they're bose and she's had a wired pair before


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have the sound sport wired in ones and they are fantastic. I tried the wireless ones on and found them a bit heavy in my ears if that makes sense. Also with them being wired you dont have the issue of the batteries running out when youre out running. The bose sport series are great for running but they do allow noise to come through on purpose so you can hear things like busses and cars that are coming for you. If you want to drown out the other gym noises then they might not be the best. 

Just make sure you go for some type of water/sweat resistant ones whatever you choose.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Paul7189 said:


> I have the sound sport wired in ones and they are fantastic. I tried the wireless ones on and found them a bit heavy in my ears if that makes sense. Also with them being wired you dont have the issue of the batteries running out when youre out running. The bose sport series are great for running but they do allow noise to come through on purpose so you can hear things like busses and cars that are coming for you. If you want to drown out the other gym noises then they might not be the best.
> 
> Just make sure you go for some type of water/sweat resistant ones whatever you choose.


Yeah deffo agree on the sweat / water resistant part. I'm still convinced they need to be wireless as I'm getting an Apple Watch to go wit them so the wireless part is essential so I can leave phone at home


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

You can't go wrong with Bose then. They do a money back 28 day trial. No questions if you don't like them for any reason take them back and get a full refund!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Paul7189 said:


> You can't go wrong with Bose then. They do a money back 28 day trial. No questions if you don't like them for any reason take them back and get a full refund!


Yeah I saw the 28 day trial and that will probably sway me to buying them


----------

